# Convert UK LLB to SA LLB?



## Laurajaynecox (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi there,

I am a UK citizen currently obtaining a life partner visa here in South Africa.
I have a UK law degree and understand this is a 3 year course and not a 4/5 year LLB course that South Africans need to take.

I'm aware that I may be able to become a paralegal or such here, however, I was wondering whether there were any courses (of any length) that I could undertake to convert my degree to be recognised here fully in SA to practice as an attorney eventually?

I have done a fair bit of research and have came to the çonclusion thst there isn't such a course though I thought I'd ask for any advice anyway.



Thank you.

Laura


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Laurajaynecox said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am a UK citizen currently obtaining a life partner visa here in South Africa.
> I have a UK law degree and understand this is a 3 year course and not a 4/5 year LLB course that South Africans need to take.
> ...


Hope this helps

Do I need to convert my English law degree if I want to practise law in South Africa? - Yahoo! UK & Ireland Answers


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi,

Saartjie will be able to help you! I am sure she will be along on the forum a little later.

I do know South African Law is 3 years if you do a straight LLB. You can enroll in it right after highschool. (I have heard some rumblings about trying to change it to be a postgrad like the USA where you have your undergrad and then Law is a gradschool)

But the 4/5 year you are thinking of is if people do a Bcom with a LLB. Or a LLB with a BA.

You also do articles here for 2 years if you want to practice as an attorney. If you want to be an advocate you don't do articles, but you must find someone you can shadow. 

Saartjie will know much more about South African law and will be able to guide you some more!


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

Laurajaynecox said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am a UK citizen currently obtaining a life partner visa here in South Africa.
> I have a UK law degree and understand this is a 3 year course and not a 4/5 year LLB course that South Africans need to take.
> ...


Hi Laura,

I was sort of in the same situation as you a few years ago. I am a UK qualified solicitor with a UK LLB degree. Before I qualified however I tried to ascertain whether I would be able to 'convert' my UK degree to a SA degree. Unfortunately this is not possible. At the time I submitted all my transcripts and my degree from King's College London to various universities here only to be told that my LLB was not recognised for these purposes but I was welcome to enrol to start an SA LLB from scratch. 

If you want to practice law in SA you would need to do a full SA LLB degree as well as your two years of articles (our training contract). Yes the degree is longer here but I see that someone else has explained why. 

As a UK qualified solicitor I was in no better position. As you may be aware, SA qualified lawyers can go to UK and do a Qualified Lawyers Test and then qualify to practice in the UK (although this is about to change). There is no equivalent of this in SA. The Attorneys Act states that you can only practice as an attorney in SA if you have undertaken your LLB at an SA University (or neigbouring country ie Namibia, Moz or Zim I think). There is no way to get around this.

I also intended to get Paralegal work when I arrived here, although this would have been a huge step down for me at least it would allow me to work in law however it is almost impossible to find this kind of work as jobs are limited and preference is always given to SA LLB graduates. Besides, the pay is absoutely ridiculous and you can hardly survive on it.

Its not all doom and gloom though. I am currently working in the legal department of one of the banks here in SA and it is the best job I have ever had. The reason why I was able to secure the job is because the work is centred around Africa rather than SA and as many of the African countries have common law jurisdiction, my UK (common) law knowledge was an advantage. 

Happy to provide any help that I can if you need it. As I said I have been in your situation and although it may seem like all avenues are blocked when it comes to working within the legal profession here, they are not. You just need to know where to look.

Saartjie


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks for your informative reply Saartjie.


----------



## Charmaine123 (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi There , we are South Africans who have lived abroad for many years and have returned to South Africa. My daughter just obtained the LLB degree from University of Nottingham. Much to our disappointment, she has been turned down from every internship and graduate job that she has applied to in South Africa.

Can anyone help.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

Charmaine123 said:


> Hi There , we are South Africans who have lived abroad for many years and have returned to South Africa. My daughter just obtained the LLB degree from University of Nottingham. Much to our disappointment, she has been turned down from every internship and graduate job that she has applied to in South Africa.
> 
> Can anyone help.


Hi,

Yes it is a huge problem but unfortunately a foreign LLB degree is not recognised in SA and there is no way to convert it either. She would have been in a better position if she had qualified before coming here as quite a few of the bigger firms here employ foreign lawyers.

My advise would be to try to get an internship or graduate job at perhaps a bank or a big corporation that has an in-house legal department where she can get the exprience that she wants. Please note however that this will not allow her to qualify as an attorney in SA. In order to qualify as an attorney you MUST have completed your LLB at a South African university.

Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Laurajaynecox (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi guys - just read these replies. Thank you for the information. It's helped... Just a little disappointing that there isn't an easier way to qualify.

Thanks again!


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

@Saartjie - do you know what SAQA equates these UK qualifications to in SA?


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Charmaine123 said:


> Hi There , we are South Africans who have lived abroad for many years and have returned to South Africa. My daughter just obtained the LLB degree from University of Nottingham. Much to our disappointment, she has been turned down from every internship and graduate job that she has applied to in South Africa.
> 
> Can anyone help.


It's even hard for students at University of Cape Town to land a job. Saartjie gave you excellent advice. Also I would try the larger companies as they might be more willing to take on a student with a foreign degree.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

> It's even hard for students at University of Cape Town to land a job.


I've never ever heard this, except perhaps for non-career-specific degrees such as BComm/BSocSci. With a degree in South Africa (and obviously being a South Africa as well), you have excellent job finding chances.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

When I was studying at UCT students were not being offered jobs, and were doing Masters in Law because they could not find work. To many students are studying law and there are not enough jobs for everyone.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

LegalMan said:


> @Saartjie - do you know what SAQA equates these UK qualifications to in SA?


SAQA recognises the degree or qualifications for what they are, ie foreign legal qualifications. The problem here is that the Attorneys Act states that you may only qualify as an Attorney if you have obtained your LLB at a SA University (or a Uni in neighbouring countries ie Namibia, Zim and Botswana (I think)).

I sent all of my stuff to SAQA when I was still trying to get my qualification converted but was told that even though they recognise the degree for what it is, it will not assist in qualifying as an attorney in SA as it is impossible with a foreign degree.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

2fargone said:


> When I was studying at UCT students were not being offered jobs, and were doing Masters in Law because they could not find work. To many students are studying law and there are not enough jobs for everyone.


This is true. Its the same in the UK, too many students study law because they think this is a good career choice. However, competition for work is very hard so lots of students end up with law degrees (student loans) and no job.


----------



## Sheth7 (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi there,

Please note I am B.com(Hon) graduate and LLB graduate in india, soon i will move Johannesburg as my wife is SA citizen my question is that is I am able to get job on the base of LLB or on B.com base, I read that i cant able to practice as an attorney but what procedure I need to go through to recognised my degree there, please advice.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Snaye (Jan 6, 2016)

Thanks for your response to this Saartjie.

I am currently studying for an International Commercial Law (LLB Hons) in the uk (BPP university, you probably know it since you studied at King's College). I have also been worried about the same thing and I got relieved when you mentioned how you found a place for you in a bank. I also intend to move back to South Africa after the completion of my degree (next year) but not to be a practicing lawyer, but to work for a bank, hopefully ABSA as it is a branch of Barclays Bank. I'm also trying to get some work experience from Barclays Bank while I'm here so that it gives me some advantage in SA. 

However, I want to know if I'd still need to do an LPC here even though I don't intend on remaining here after the completion of my studies? I don't necessarily want to be a practicing solicitor, I want to specialise in giving commercial legal advice to corporations and in banking law.


----------



## Johann890 (Sep 21, 2016)

I've got a uk LL.B and am on both barrister and solicitor rolls: I qualified first as a barrister then did the QLTT which was basically a simplified Economics exam and was eligible to go onto the solicitors roll in the uk. All my qualifications are from the U.K. although I am South African in the uk and also have a matric. If a uk law degree and professional exams is not recognised by South African authority's then work for a uk or other company in uk which has an office in South Africa and you will earn pounds and be able to practice under the umbrella of the international law firm. Usually you will not be allowed to practice in court in South Africa bit can from the company's premises. It's the South African loss legally if they don't wish to recognise talent outside their borders.


----------

